# going on holiday soon need advice



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all,

As the title says we are off to france a week on Monday! As a family we are all looking forward to it,but I personally have a bit of anxiety about it.

Our DD has been with us 7months and things are really going well I had a few concerns about her attachment to me especially when we were out nothing major but a little niggle, she was really clingy at home but then very confident and over friendly when out, but have worked on this so much, ie; not let friends pick her up, kept close to her in playgyms and mother and toddler groups, kept reinforcing the 'mummy role' to her, its been really hard from my point of view and feel like we have turned a corner, she definately know who her mummy is now! I have also kept quite a rigid routine at home to help her feel more secure.

I am now worried that the holiday will unsettle her, i have tried to prepare her as much as I can given her age, have bought a toddler 'holiday' book and keep reading this to her then show her the holiday brochure, bought a sand pit and built sand castles lots of association stuff etc. 

I guess will only know when we get there and I am going to pack her clothes and toys when she is not around as I dont know how much she has remembered about the move from foster family (was 13months).  Sorry for rambling on but am scared that it is going to go 'pear shaped'! has anyone else took their littly on holiday or got any advice ?

thanks in anticipation

Dawny
xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Dawn

We took our DD on her first holiday when she'd been with us 4 months - she was then aged just 2. It didn't phase her at all (It was only 5 days away).
But then the following summer - so Missboo would've been almost 3, she'd been dry for 3 months - suddenly started to wet her pants the day we arrived. She didn't react any other way. She enjoyed her holiday, but it was clear that she felt some disruption. She went back into pullups for the fortnight and the day we came home, she was dry again!
I feel unsettled slightly when I go away, and that's only for a while until I've got my bearings and settled in, so to speak. So it made sense to me that DD was a little unsure of being away from home.

Children do adapt quickly and although can become unsettled, it won't mean she'll become unattached to you again. Try to relax, the more anxious you are, the more she'll pick up from you.
It;s only natural though I think for you to feel this way. It's your first family holiday together, so it is a big deal.
But don;t lose sight of the fact, it is a holiday, just a holiday and you will have a fab time once you are relaxed and comfortable about being there.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Dawny

No advice obviously but just wanted to wish you well and hope you enjoy your first family holiday.

We are hoping to go away in September for a week just in this country.

Love
OT x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks ever and OT for you reassuring posts, I'm sure the holiday will go okay not looking forward to all the packing though think I am in denial at the moment and will end up leaving it to the last minute, I have told our teenage son he is to pack his own stuff this year he is nearly 18 afterall! he looked mortified when I told him  good ness knows what will be in his case!

Thanks again will let you know how it goes

Dawny

x


----------

